# Doe possibly going into labor nine days early



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, Lucy is due on the 9th, she's a FF. Today I went out and her udder had gotten enormous (enough that even my dad expressed surprise.) overnight. I checked her ligs, and she does not have ANY. I got my buck on the 7th of December, so even if she took that day, it's still a week early. I'm very worried, but this being her first pregnancy, I don't have anything to go off of in the way of knowing if she'll do this every year trying to fool me with her ligs going out and coming back constantly. 

How can I tell if this is the real deal? She doesn't have any discharge, not acting funny. No nesting, baby talking, pawing, being overly affectionate, being a recluse from the herd, nothing.

She's a La Mancha/Pygmy/Nigieran cross, bred to a 3/4 La Mancha 1/4 Boar buck. She's a year old this month, but is an appropriate size to be bred. 

I'll post pictures in a few.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Keep checking if her ligaments stay gone. 7 days isn't horribly early, the kids would have a chance at that age.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

top pic is from three days ago, bottom from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Stay very close. I'm worried about her being bred to that large of a buck, when she's a small breed and FF to boot. There's a good chance she'll need help.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is her udder FIRM? 

To me, it looks like she won't hold out 7 more days, but without being able to feel her udder, she could hold out another day or two but I would be checking her every 2-3 hours for signs of labor.

Is she sunken/hollow in front of her hips?

The biggest worry with the early kids is lung development. There is some med to give them that helps with that but I don't remember what it is. Maybe you could have some on hand though in case they seem to be struggling.

Do you have a kid tube feeder in your kit?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't panic. FF can be very unpredictable. They can look ready to push at any second and hold out for a week. 

Plus side is that isn't terribly early. If she is in labor a couple more days would be ideal but we don't always have that option. Just be ready to act if needed.

I had a set of pre-term twins last year. They were 18 days early. They were a week old before they could stand. The boy died on day 8 and the girl is still alive and well. 

If they are too weak to nurse be ready to milk mom and tube/bottle feed. The pre-term kids we had a great sucking reflex but mom's milk wasn't ready. Just get the colostrum in them soon if you see they aren't going to be able to get it on their own.

Get them dry and keep them warm. Holding their body temp will be the other challenge. Unless anything unforeseen happens everything should be ok. 

If you plan on dam raising the kids leave them with her at all possible.

Good luck!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Just saw the pics she looks like she could go any time. But she still may hold out for a few days. Every day helps. There is no way to know for sure. Just stay close and be ready to act.

Sometimes (at least in my experience) a FF carrying a large single tends to deliver a few days earlier than a smaller single.

I agree Wild Hearts Ranch she may need help delivering. But just when you think you have everything figured out and all your bases covered...they throw you a curve ball.

Good luck. Don't forget the pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice.

Watch her close.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Dexmethasone is supposed to help with lung development.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

That is within the viable time, they will be fine, and since she is bred to such a large buck, in my opinion it would be ideal for her to go early, not that you would want to do anything to speed it along, but if she did, it will be fine. Last year I had a doe go 12 days early, everything was totally fine


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

keep us posted


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

thank you all for the advice! She just delivered a healthy baby boy. She had a very tight vagina, so lots of pulling and pushing was required. Pics soon


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad to hear..sounds like everything went ok. Looking forward to seeing pics!!
Congrats!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyyy!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here he is!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He's cute. Congrats.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Hes so cute congratulations


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks great! Congrats on a successful kidding! Just curious if he did end up being "premature" - are his teeth through the gums yet?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> Looks great! Congrats on a successful kidding! Just curious if he did end up being "premature" - are his teeth through the gums yet?


Yes, they are. He isn't displaying any signs of being a preemie. His hooves are all the way developed, teeth are through. His horn buds can be felt. He's just a regular (very cute), baby goat. Which is surprising, but relieving to me.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Look at the color on that little guy! He's cute....congratulations and I'm glad it was a pretty routine delivery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------

